# 1 male and 2 female GSP pups



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

From my recent litter I have 1 male that has been taken 3 times but as it goes he is back on the market. Whelp date is April 24th.... He was the only male in the litter. Dandy looking feller! Steller blood line...! 
In my opinion if I was to be looking at the boldest, classy looking pup in the litter he would be it. I am keeping a female from this litter and not really wanting to keep another male around.
Also there is a chance that one of the female buys are going to have to pass on his selection due to some hardship, but we are working something out maybe.

He has a full liver head poker straight classy tail...... I will have some pic's up this weekend on the pups.....
$500. **I make consederations to field trialers when buying........*

Ch. Flyboy

















TOAD


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 1 male an maybe 1 female GSP pups*

You've got to be kidding $500.00 those dogs look like clowns not pointers. :lol: :lol: I know. :roll: But I thought it was funny.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 male an maybe 1 female GSP pups*



truemule said:


> You've got to be kidding $500.00 those dogs look like clowns not pointers. :lol: :lol: I know. :roll: But I thought it was funny.


OK for you... $499.95! Plus tax!

More of an update... I had another buyer back out today on another female.... So I have 2 females and one male....
I will do my best to get some pictures of them up tonight. Tellin ya they are some fancy looking beasts! 
Really suprized that all was sold pretty much before they hit the ground and then I understand things come up... But I have not had one taker since I posted these up again? I had planned to keep one and now it's looking like 4!!!!!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: 1 male an maybe 1 female GSP pups*

Silly TAK, no one wants a GSP these days, the GWP is where its at. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 male an maybe 1 female GSP pups*



lehi said:


> Silly TAK, no one wants a GSP these days, the GWP is where its at. :wink: :mrgreen:


You might be right... Not many can handle perfection! You are aware the GSP is the base of them GWP's? That and wolfhound and Shiitzoo's! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

On my computer half of the picture is cut off?
Male
















Female
















Female
















Female
















Female
















Female


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: 1 male an maybe 1 female GSP pups*



TAK said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > Silly TAK, no one wants a GSP these days, the GWP is where its at. :wink: :mrgreen:
> ...


True! :mrgreen:

I actually have a GSP, my buddy just got one, if I would have known he was going to get one soon, I would have given him your contact info. He paid about the same price for his.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I am open to trades also!!!! I have almost come to the understanding I am keeping 3 pups from this litter.... Mixed opinions about that. Not that they are not the very type dog I want, but I have plans of a couple more litters this year and next that I want to keep pups from. 
I guess there is always KSL!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

You should be able to move them on KSL. From what I have heard about your dogs, seems like a steal for 500 bones.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like 1 female left.
Mal and female pending.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like I have one female and one male...
Here are som pictures of the male. taken tonight
Feet









Left side....









Top









Rear









Front









Right side. That is dirt on the side


----------

